# Vacuum



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

What vacuum you use?Interior/exterior?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

My 6 year old ridgit,is almost done and Looking to buy a new one,I can't even look to festool as much as I want to )) I just think its ridicolous price.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Sharp_Painting said:


> What vacuum you use?Interior/exterior?


Sharp..You are about to open a world of hurt! 1st you asked about RRP in a another thread, now a vacuum...I suspect by the end of this thread you will go out and spend @2200.00 on ....wait for it....A FESTOOL.

Ha Ha...seriously...I am sort of not kidding:whistling2:.

We use shop vac's, 8 gallons. I will be taking the festool plunge this month.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

We use the Festool set-up for sanding, but not general vacuuming. We have the Dustless Technologies Hepa vac for larger messes and RRP work as necessary and I keep an inexpensive 6 gal. craftsman that is light and easy to lug around for just general everyday stuff.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think so  but you never know! ))

I will better invest that money on something else like a new painting rig,but not vacuum 




ROOMINADAY said:


> Sharp..You are about to open a world of hurt! 1st you asked about RRP in a another thread, now a vacuum...I suspect by the end of this thread you will go out and spend @2200.00 on ....wait for it....A FESTOOL.
> 
> Ha Ha...seriously...I am sort of not kidding:whistling2:.
> 
> We use shop vac's, 8 gallons. I will be taking the festool plunge this month.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a Nikro 2 gal most of the times. It's a well built machine and a nice size to have in my rig.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fien makes great vacs, and I think I saw the Hepa on the approved list for RRP. I have the smaller one, and love it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Not to go green but the festool I have is tits. It could suck the chrome off a bumper.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Is there a store to go and check the Festool tools? )



Paradigmzz said:


> Not to go green but the festool I have is tits. It could suck the chrome off a bumper.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Not to go green but the festool I have is tits. It could suck the chrome off a bumper.


Careful PD - sounds like you're becoming emotionally involved. :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Careful PD - sounds like you're becoming emotionally involved. :whistling2:


Nah, I've oversprayed it pretty good by now. It is just super utilitarian.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nah, I've oversprayed it pretty good by now. It is just super utilitarian.


Are you like me, get new boots and try to scuff the crap out of them so they look experienced?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Are you like me, get new boots and try to scuff the crap out of them so they look experienced?


Life happens.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Is there a store to go and check the Festool tools? )


I just got back from my local Benjamin Moore pro show and they had a booth there that you could demo most anything related to our trade. Also, the two local tool centers I've bought from will demo everything they carry. I'd go to the website and find a dealer near you, don't think it would be a problem to test there stuff.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not one to baby sit my tools. 

Doing a bathroom this week. I have both on site. 

Pulled up old ugly vinyl and a lot of the paper stuck to the floor. Instead if scraping I used the RO125 with some Mirka 50 paper and took it down lickity split. 

The more I use the Festool the more I find uses for it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just got back from my local Benjamin Moore pro show and they had a booth there that you could demo most anything related to our trade. Also, the two local tool centers I've bought from will demo everything they carry. I'd go to the website and find a dealer near you, don't think it would be a problem to test there stuff.



Never would a BM store do that here. Way too small of a market I suppose. SW (steaks and free stuff), General + ICI (comp items)....BM...nope...nothin'.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm not one to baby sit my tools.
> 
> Doing a bathroom this week. I have both on site.
> 
> ...


Did it come up really easy. I find if I floor scrape it gouges. Some of that glued asbestos paper is a bugger.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Never would a BM store do that here. Way too small of a market I suppose. SW (steaks and free stuff), General + ICI (comp items)....BM...nope...nothin'.


It was the regional pro show. So they had Woster, Zipwall, Graco, Titan etc. displaying there wares. We had food, drinks and there was a raffle with various items you could win. Good night overall, met allot of old friends. Even met MacDeco in person! Good guy. :yes:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Did it come up really easy. I find if I floor scrape it gouges. Some of that glued asbestos paper is a bugger.


NO.

Two layers. I used a 5in1 and hammer. Sometimes you get lucky and it'll ride on the floor and lift the vinyl.....and sometimes it just makes you old.

But the RO125 did a great job cleaning up the paper crap afterward. It bunged up the abrasive, but was better than picking away at it.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

That purple tar remover from the auto parts store is a big help with that stuff.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> That purple tar remover from the auto parts store is a big help with that stuff.



For removing old vinyl? 

.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

The black adhesive paper stuff under old vinyl.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Not to go green but the festool I have is tits. It could suck the chrome off a bumper.


My buddy said that about his ex wife.

I've got a couple vacs..rigid shop vac and a HEPA(dustless tech)

I do really like the festool though the few times i've used it. If i ever seriously open up shop again i will get festooled


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

hahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhaahhahahahwhwhwhwhwhahahhahahahah


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't laugh so hard- they invented the HVLP..


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I picked one of these up at Harbor Freight a while back for $85 and it has really come in handy. Super easy clean up, latex or oil.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

I use this one: 

http://www.shopvac.com/wet-dry-vacs/default.aspx?series=The+Right+Stuff

I back up the HEPA filter with HEPA bags. 

OK, it does not quite qualify for RRP work, but it's damn close - and quite affordable. My only problem is the size - a 10-gal vac takes up a lot of truck space.

I used to use a 5-gal Shop-vac from Wal-Mart, but had some trouble finding a replacement when I moved East. I had a similar arrangement: HEPA filter and HEPA bag.

Oddly enough, the new 10-gal unit is a LOT quieter than the cheap one, and I can still hook up the hose for blowing if I want. The hose screws on, so there's no more popping off. I just have not found a brush attachment yet, or a small nozzle that attaches to the pipe. It seems mostattachments are designed to thread onto the hose, rather than slide over the pipe.


----------



## GARConst11 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have used the Festool vac before and it works ok for the EPA work. I just don't care for it because the HEPA filter doesn't seem to last anytime. I was telling another friend that does similar work as me and he recommended the Dustless Technologies hepa vac and boy, has it ever been a great recommendation! :thumbup:

I use the Dustless vac for so many different things with paint, and more for construction. etc. The best part about the vac is they have made an outer bag that holds the hepa filter that protects the hepa filter and the outer bag filters down to like major microns, so the HEPA filter doesn't have to do as much work like on the festool. It has really extended the life of my vacuum and hepa filter. I bought mine at a local Sherwin Williams store and the store had heard good things about the vacuums too.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

GARConst11 said:


> I have used the Festool vac before and it works ok for the EPA work. I just don't care for it because the HEPA filter doesn't seem to last anytime. I was telling another friend that does similar work as me and he recommended the Dustless Technologies hepa vac and boy, has it ever been a great recommendation! :thumbup:
> 
> I use the Dustless vac for so many different things with paint, and more for construction. etc. The best part about the vac is they have made an outer bag that holds the hepa filter that protects the hepa filter and the outer bag filters down to like major microns, so the HEPA filter doesn't have to do as much work like on the festool. It has really extended the life of my vacuum and hepa filter. I bought mine at a local Sherwin Williams store and the store had heard good things about the vacuums too.


:whistling2:


----------



## mtnbkr3 (Jan 20, 2013)

I use a 3 gallon Craftsman. It has the same size hose as the big dogs and really is a breeze to carry. Plus the blower port isn't too strong.


----------

